# Snake Vs Tarantula



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

I Own 1 Jungle Corn Snake , If You Look On My Profile You'll See Its Awesome 

I Think Snakes Are Gorgeous And Fantastic

But Since I Was Little I Hated Spiders , I Just Wondered Why People Like Tarantulas And What They See In Them? 


What Do You Prefer?

Snakes?

Or

Tarantulas ?


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i don't like spiders but they are quite interesting i don't mind reading about them or watching them on telly but would never get one as would not be fair to have an animal i would be to scared off to give it the care it needed.
I used to be scared of snakes but not in the same way as spiders and i do get a buzz from holding my snakes or just being around them kind of like you would on a fun fair ride or a fast car or bike its fun to do things that scare you a bit


----------



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

blackdragon said:


> i don't like spiders but they are quite interesting i don't mind reading about them or watching them on telly but would never get one as would not be fair to have an animal i would be to scared off to give it the care it needed.
> I used to be scared of snakes but not in the same way as spiders and i do get a buzz from holding my snakes or just being around them kind of like you would on a fun fair ride or a fast car or bike its fun to do things that scare you a bit


I Cant Watch Spiders , Make Me Itch :bash:
:lol2:

But Yeh Love Holding My Snake , Its Awesome  I Love It


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Its exacly the same as you liking snakes 
as you do get people who love spiders but are afraid of snakes its just the opposite but you also get people like me who dont mind spiders or snakes lol

you have a nice corn ive just checked it out


----------



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> Its exacly the same as you liking snakes
> as you do get people who love spiders but are afraid of snakes its just the opposite but you also get people like me who dont mind spiders or snakes lol
> 
> you have a nice corn ive just checked it out


Yeh true :lol2:

Hehe Thanks , Nearly 11 Months


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Love tarantulas, there's so many species to choose from, they don't need a great deal of space and they cost less to buy and feed.
It's great to watch them build webs, moult and hunt, they often redecorate their tanks too, which is fun to watch :lol2:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

I had to vote snake, but it's close.

Spiders are awesome. They are so different, almost like they are from a different planet. They are a little cheaper to run if you have a lot, but a single spider would be quite expensive in heat and crix. They don't take up much space so you can have loads.


----------



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Love tarantulas, there's so many species to choose from, they don't need a great deal of space and they cost less to buy and feed.
> It's great to watch them build webs, moult and hunt, they often redecorate their tanks too, which is fun to watch :lol2:


Starting To See Why People Like Tarantulas


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

tbh i love both.



but.....


i'd have to go with snakes as they are my main passion.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Snakes are cool but... Tarantulas are WOW!
Earlier tonight I fed my 1" baby Nhandu Chromatus, 2 crickets went down the burrow and were grabbed immediately, it then came up the burrow (with the crickets in its gob) and sat at the entrance, there was a cricket about 1cm away and it KNEW it. It just sat there til the cricket moved then... POW!
It then wrapped the crickets up in a web on the ground for later, I accidentally disturbed it at this point an it grabbed its goody bag and zoomed back down the burrow.
And I have pics of that all! And one of it reversing up its burrow with a mouthful of substrate when it was building its new extension 
My Nhandu is teh AWESOME!
And avic will leap and catch a cricket in the air! Then it throws the remains away like a basketball when its done. 

I have a snake, an adult male BCI. I do like him but he mainly sleeps and granted he does still re-kill the (defrosted) rats I feed him but its just not the same!

Spiders are exciting!
But then I suppose whichever animal you are more passionate about will seem exciting 

My Nhandu, Digger
"guess what happens next?" :2thumb:


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

with this poll being in the reptile section , your going to get a higher volume of snake lovers than you are tarantula lovers , I keep several of both tarantulas and snakes , and i like them equally , so i had to vote in favour of T's on this occasion...
They do have an appeal about them and like snakes come in many diffrent character's , colours and sizes so theres definately something for everyone .
Hybrid snakes (man made)??? quite cool but not everyones cup of tea..
I think your poll is a bit biased and should have had the option for keepers of both at least ...that however is Just my opinion , i understand it's just a bit of fun for you personally..


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Eightleggedfreak said:


> with this poll being in the reptile section , your going to get a higher volume of snake lovers than you are tarantula lovers , I keep several of both tarantulas and snakes , and i like them equally , so i had to vote in favour of T's on this occasion...
> They do have an appeal about them and like snakes come in many diffrent character's , colours and sizes so theres definately something for everyone .
> Hybrid snakes (man made)??? quite cool but not everyones cup of tea..
> I think your poll is a bit biased and should have had the option for keepers of both at least ...that however is Just my opinion , i understand it's just a bit of fun for you personally..


Agreed.

Personally i keep both but prefer my spiders. Spider keepers been balls of titanium to deal with the more aggressive species. Unlike snakes if one bites you your going to be in agony for weeks if its asian.

Spiders are cheap and easy to keep but do require very specalist care if your going for anything that is on the advanced level. They also have more available with new species being discovered frequently.

I used to be terrified of tarantulas and spiders but it was really easy to get over. Considering you can get a chilie for £15 and a set up will cost you a tenner it will get you on your way of getting over the fears and loving tarantulas.

Check this out for more info:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/204882-abbreviations-info-new-tarantula-keepers.html

Heres some of mine.

A.Versicolor.









Salmon Pink:

















H.Lividum. Called him Hitler as he was the most psychotic thing ever but been sold now.


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Personally i keep both but prefer my spiders. Spider keepers been balls of titanium to deal with the more aggressive species. Unlike snakes if one bites you your going to be in agony for weeks if its asian.
> 
> ...


 
i knew you would say that lucifus:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> i knew you would say that lucifus:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Its bloody good info for new keepers. :lol2:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

im picking up a rescue chillie rose 2 moz il try and get some pics


----------



## Eightleggedfreak (Apr 2, 2007)

Lucifus said:


> Its bloody good info for new keepers. :lol2:


I have to agree with you , there are countless things on there that i have seen asked time and time again. a few minutes spent reading that and digesting it would put most people on thier merry way with very few problem's , well done :notworthy:Nige
My Spiders http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh14/eightleggedfreak2008/Tarantulas/?albumview=grid


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

ive just got my 1st spider last week, i for one prefure snakes, as spiders still freak me out, but its facinating how they move, and tbh they are pretty cute after you get past the URGH ITS GOT 8 LEGS! thing lol

planning my next hopfully beable to sort out things, as its a a.versicolor AHH cant wait:2thumb:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


> ive just got my 1st spider last week, i for one prefure snakes, as spiders still freak me out, but its facinating how they move, and tbh they are pretty cute after you get past the URGH ITS GOT 8 LEGS! thing lol
> 
> planning my next hopfully beable to sort out things, as its a a.versicolor AHH cant wait:2thumb:


 
:lol2::lol2::lol2: i love snakes and spiders but when it comes to handling i prefer to handle my snakes :lol2: got any pics of ur spider pm me cheers


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Nebbz said:


>


 
such a cutie pie :flrt::flrt::flrt: i love it!!!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

duno its sex but its called bandit


----------



## CornSnakeTarzan (Nov 11, 2008)

I hope You Know This Poll Is A Multiple Choice Poll


----------

